# Time barriers



## ThatGuy (Apr 12, 2009)

What time barriers did you run into? I want to know so I don't get discouraged when I just can't seem to get faster than that time.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 12, 2009)

(seconds):
60, 40, 35, 30, 27, 24, 23


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 12, 2009)

my top 5
5 - 55 sec (just starting to cube)
4 - 40 (sub 40 was a rarity for me until i got more used to the idea of speed cubing )
3 - 35 (by this point I got the hang of it. when I felt this barrier was impossible to break for a while)
2 - 30 (just switched to roux by this point)
1 - 20 (months of practice and improvement and I broke this barrier. it wasn't until I had to slow down to improve look ahead to get more sub 19 solves)

my current barrier is 16 but I'll break it soon enough


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 12, 2009)

i see....i had one at 45 but today i finally broke it. It dropped to 40 for a few minutes and i broke that too. So now i'm at 30s barrier...


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

60, 40, and 20


----------



## Ellis (Apr 12, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> It dropped to 40 for a few minutes and i broke that too. So now i'm at 30s barrier...



I don't really know if I'd call that a barrier.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah..a barrier lasts for AT LEAST a week or so; I was at 30s for about 3 weeks


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't even know where I'm at.......Sometimes I'll average around low 30s and sometimes I get like high 40s. But I guess 30sec is my barrier since I only got lower than 30 like twice. Maybe it has to do with switching around petrus and fridrich like every other solves....


----------



## shicklegroober (Apr 12, 2009)

I can't get a sub 40 average, and 60 was a tough one as well..
I keep getting 40.2 to 43 second averages of 12..
My goal is to break that tonight though, hopefully.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 12, 2009)

60, 35, 30, 23-ish


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 12, 2009)

Single: 35, 16, 12
Average of 5 or 12: 55, 26, 17
Consistent average: 58, 28, 18


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 12, 2009)

my times just started to get inconsistent from 30-40. is that a bad thing?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 12, 2009)

It's better than being inconsistent from 40-50


----------



## jcuber (Apr 12, 2009)

Currently I'm at the sub-20 barrier on 3x3, I get a few sub-20 singles but not too many.
for 4x4 I was at a sub-1:15 average barrier, that all changed when I got a black mefferts today. Got both pb average (1:13 of like 15) and single (see sig)

5x5 I am at the sub-2 barrier. 
6x6 I'm trying to get sub-5 average
7x7 consistent sub-7:30


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 12, 2009)

For some reason, I CANNOT get under two minutes on 4x4. My average and single best times are only a few seconds apart, I always get 2:0x.xx but I can't get under 2 minutes.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 12, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> For some reason, I CANNOT get under two minutes on 4x4. My average and single best times are only a few seconds apart, I always get 2:0x.xx but I can't get under 2 minutes.



SAME!


----------



## person917 (Apr 12, 2009)

I was stuck at 35-40seconds for the longest time. I started to practice look ahead and it got me to 25-30 (my current time). Hopefully it won't take too long to get sub 25 and 25 or less averages.


----------



## JL58 (Apr 12, 2009)

50, 45, 35.
- breaking 50 was just about going full PLL (still 2 look OLL), from my advanced version of the beginner method.
- breaking 45 was intuitive F2L, keeping the cube in a steady position during F2L (doing the cross and most pair sequences from any angle with red on front). This was not painful by the way, just commitment and discipline.
- breaking 35 on averages is still ahead of me. Learning new tricks from badmephisto...

I broke my best 4 days ago with a 26.95. Yeah!!!!


----------



## maxcube (Apr 12, 2009)

AVERAGE 3x3:

1:20 new to speedcubing
50 new method, Fridrich
30 just took me awhile
20 <--still have not broken

EDIT:


Stachuk1992 said:


> mcciff2112 said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason, I CANNOT get under two minutes on 4x4. My average and single best times are only a few seconds apart, I always get 2:0x.xx but I can't get under 2 minutes.
> ...


I cant get sub2 on my Eashsheen ever. But with my DX 4x4 I can easily get sub2 solves. But a piece snapped inside it. =(

EDIT #2: I really need to change my sig
EDIT 3: Changed sig


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 12, 2009)

*agrees with new sig.*


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 12, 2009)

Currently I am trying to get sub-30. I am at the point where I need to learn more algorithms (no I don't know full PLL yet, (11/21 ) I have to focus on school)


----------



## maxcube (Apr 12, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> *agrees with new sig.*



sigged


----------



## jcuber (Apr 12, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Currently I am trying to get sub-30. I am at the point where I need to learn more algorithms (no I don't know full PLL yet, (11/21 ) I have to focus on school)



No you're not. I used 2-look oll and pll to get sub-25 averages.


----------



## ManuK (Apr 12, 2009)

45(mostly due to lack of practice and because I quit cubing for almost a month),27(hope to break this,once I start practising seriously).


----------



## (X) (Apr 12, 2009)

just 60 and 30 so far


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 12, 2009)

I got down to about 55 seconds, then I got stuck until I learned Fridrich f2l and 2 look OLL/PLL. That got me down to about 40 second averages, and I got stuck again. So I learned full PLL. Now I am down to about 30 second averages, for the past 4 or 5 days. But it feels like I'm stuck. I think that it will not be long until I start getting more sub-30 averages though. And I am going to start learning full OLL, so that might give me a time boost.

So: 55, 40, 30.


----------



## (X) (Apr 12, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I got down to about 55 seconds, then I got stuck until I learned Fridrich f2l and 2 look OLL/PLL. That got me down to about 40 second averages, and I got stuck again. So I learned full PLL. Now I am down to about 30 second averages, for the past 4 or 5 days. But it feels like I'm stuck. I think that it will not be long until I start getting more sub-30 averages though. And I am going to start learning full OLL, so that might give me a time boost.
> 
> So: 55, 40, 30.


Don't start full OLL now, you should at least get to the low20s before starting with 1 look OLL


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 12, 2009)

(X) said:


> Don't start full OLL now, you should at least get to the low20s before starting with 1 look OLL



Why should I wait until then? If I wait I may lose any interest in it.


----------



## envy253 (Apr 12, 2009)

been on a 15 barrier forever (6 months). its just impossible to break


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 12, 2009)

60
50
40
30
25
23
21
20
18
16
15


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Yeah..a barrier lasts for AT LEAST a week or so; I was at 30s for about 3 weeks



The sub-20 barrier took probably 5 weeks for me. A barrier takes at least 2 weeks in my opinion. If we go by the definition of 1 week, then:

60
50
45
40
30
25
20
17


----------



## yukiwerts (Apr 12, 2009)

The greatest time barrier I ever had was the 55 second barrier. Then, I worked less on OLL and PLL and more on F2L and making the cross so now I broke it. Hooray!


----------



## Cloud_9ine (Apr 12, 2009)

80, 60, 55, now im at 50.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 12, 2009)

40, 25, 20, 18, 15


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 12, 2009)

50, 45, 40, 30, 20... (singles)

Averages:
45, 40, 30, 25. (stuck, can't even break sub-27...!!!)

I've been stuck at around 25 since TOW last March. So 4 weeks for me.

I hope to improve lookahead and F2L before the next week is out, or I'm doomed to be stuck!! T_T


----------



## (X) (Apr 12, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> 50, 45, 40, 30, 20... (singles)
> 
> Averages:
> 45, 40, 30, 25. (stuck, can't even break sub-27...!!!)
> ...




You aren't avg'ing 25 if your best avg of 5 is 27.xx


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 12, 2009)

I ran into the many barriers other people had. I'm now stuck at the 16 second barrier.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 12, 2009)

(X) said:


> Don't start full OLL now, you should at least get to the low20s before starting with 1 look OLL


 why not? I knew full OLL when I was averaging 28 or so. 

average barriers: 40, 30, 28, 24, 21, 19, 17, 15, 13
single barriers: 35, 25, 18, 15, 13, 11, 9


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 12, 2009)

sub-1 on 4x4...sub-2 on 5x5...


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 12, 2009)

Sub 22 on 3x3x3 right now...
Whenever I do better for a day, my times go right back up the next day


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 12, 2009)

60 (was stuck on that for like a month before fridrich)
40 (had to work A LOT on recognition to break sub 40)
23-ish... I averaged 26 before. All OLL's memorized, it dropped me to 24, but I still can't seem to break it consistently.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Apr 12, 2009)

My biggest barrier was solving the cube. That barrier lasted about 17 or 18 years.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 12, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Unknown.soul said:
> 
> 
> > Currently I am trying to get sub-30. I am at the point where I need to learn more algorithms (no I don't know full PLL yet, (11/21 ) I have to focus on school)
> ...



Well then my F2L sucks.


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 12, 2009)

40, 30 (AARGHH, that had to have been months of practice to break), 25, 20.


----------



## Jacco (Apr 12, 2009)

I guess I've never really seen times as barriers until I was trying to get sub-20and today I've broken 15s (14.72). I don't think getting sub-14 average will take too long. (we are talking about averages of 12 right?)


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yea, I guess that now looking at it, I haven't really hit any barriers yet. I guess you could say back when I was averaging about 55-1:00 using FULL beginners' method it was kinda a barrier. But I wasn't really serious back then.
Since then I pretty much breezed by 40, was at 35 for about 4 days, and now am averaging about 29 average of 45. I hope it keeps going like this.


----------



## Thompson (Apr 12, 2009)

60, 40, 30 , 22-23, 18, 17


----------



## Three Days Grace Fan (Apr 13, 2009)

right now i'm stuck at the 60s barrier. i think it's because i haven't used any other method besides the one taught by Dan Brown. i'm wanting to learn fridrich though.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 13, 2009)

are there any good example slow solve videos around? i can't seem to find any on youtube. It just seems that my f2l is really inefficient.


----------



## coolmission (Apr 13, 2009)

I currently average around 26-28 sec average. So 25 is a tough one for me, and has been for a month now.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 13, 2009)

I was stuck at about 22 for 3 months, and around 17 for 2 months.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 13, 2009)

sub20 average of 12 was probably the hardest, and most rewarding once I broke it. Sub15 was hard, but you knew it was gonna come.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 13, 2009)

Another question: for those who didn't learn 1L OLL and PLL until they couldn't get any faster with 2 looks, how fast could you get down to?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 13, 2009)

You'll drop about 2 secs. probably, but that fluctuates depending on your TPS and recognition, of course


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 13, 2009)

what about algorithm to intuitive f2l?


----------



## leeho (Apr 13, 2009)

Lets see...barriers...60 seconds, sub 40, sub 35, sub 25, sub 20 and now...sub 15 averages. Im almost there! Need to practice more and learn those god damn OLLs =.= x]



ThatGuy said:


> Another question: for those who didn't learn 1L OLL and PLL until they couldn't get any faster with 2 looks, how fast could you get down to?



Its fully possible to get sub 15 averages with 2 look OLL. Not sure about PLLs.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 13, 2009)

and-- how many moves does your f2l take? how much should f2l take?


----------



## crispy1337 (Apr 13, 2009)

my average for F2L minus cross is 32 moves. Right now my total average and barrier that I am experiencing is 30 seconds. Which I have gotten some some sub-30 averages, but 90% of my averages are 30.xx, and I know my F2L is to blame for breaking this barrier.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 13, 2009)

coolmission said:


> I currently average around 26-28 sec average. So 25 is a tough one for me, and has been for a month now.



You'll get there eventually. I averaged 26 for 3 weeks. I memorized all olls so i broke it, but you can probably not memorize them and still break it.


----------



## Kian (Apr 13, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> mcciff2112 said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason, I CANNOT get under two minutes on 4x4. My average and single best times are only a few seconds apart, I always get 2:0x.xx but I can't get under 2 minutes.
> ...



stachu, you absolutely can. your 3x3 times indicate that. 

what is holding you up from sub 2? what's your time breakdown like?


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 13, 2009)

lol. i have a friend named kian.


----------



## noblsheep (Apr 13, 2009)

i was stuck at 35 for roughly 2 weeks. frustrating.


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 13, 2009)

1:30, 1:10, 1:00, 50, and my current barrier is sub 40.


----------



## Rawn (Apr 13, 2009)

1:10, 40, 30, 20.

Getting sub-20 took the longest a few months at least. Maybe even 1/2 a year.


----------



## Kian (Apr 13, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> lol. i have a friend named kian.



REALLY? I've only met one other Kian ever. And he pronounced his name Like "Key-on" and it was of Persian origin. Mine is pronounced like "Key-in" or Ian with a k, i say. Mine is Gaelic.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 13, 2009)

my friend was key-on. but there is also a kion in his year. lol.


----------



## chimpzi (Apr 13, 2009)

1. sub1minute.
2. 50
3. 40
4. 35
5. 30
6. 25 [i'm currently trying to break this one, still unstable.]


----------



## coolmission (Apr 13, 2009)

Kian said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > mcciff2112 said:
> ...



If I can do centers + edges in 60-65 seconds, I usually get sub-2 minutes. Depends on wether I get NP/PP. PP seriously throws me off. I average around 2:0x.yz


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 13, 2009)

Averaging 30 seconds was my biggest barrier. I learned all the OLLs to finally break through it. After that, it's gotten a bit easier to get better - it's still true that my progress is slow, but not as slow as it was before breaking through the 30 second barrier.


----------



## Odin (Apr 13, 2009)

1:15, 60, 50, 40, now im stuck in the 30's


----------



## Nilxchaos (Apr 13, 2009)

Well now I am getting in the high 40's - low 50's range. But give it a week or so to get in 40's consistently. 
It took a little while to get under a minute, put together with the fact that I started Fridrich too early (1:15 range). So I probably should have stayed with Dan's method, or switched to Thrawst for a bit. About now is when I should have started Fridrich. 
But Oh Well. What's done is done.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 13, 2009)

60, 40, 30, 25, 20.


----------



## Shamah02 (Apr 14, 2009)

60, 30, 25, and 20 was the hardest by far. I remember I was averaging like 20-22 with 2 look OLL and then I learned full OLL in 2 months and broke that barrier. Now I'm at 16-18.


----------



## E.drid (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm pretty newb, only having been cubing really for about 5 months total, without getting past 4LLL ever.

I encountered a few barriers, one of which I broke consistently starting today.

90 (When I was uber newb)
60
45
40 (Broken today)

I actually got an Avg. today that looked like this:

39.53 (second sub-40 ever)
54.47 (I messed up my cross)
39.06
37.00
49.28

And I was about to quit speedcubing, too!

(EDIT: I didn't realize that there were so many responses from so many other, more experienced cubers! Well, whatever, hopefully the help of someone around your same times will help.)


----------



## Nuber Cuber (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been around 35, sometimes more like 32-33 for months now. I do not practice to much but when I do it is for long periods of time. I get a sub 30 probably every 6 or 7 solves.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 14, 2009)

45, 35, 27, 21, and now 18.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 15, 2009)

i improved pretty quickly from 150 (my first week cubing) to 60, and got stuck there. i finally broke into the 50s, and began steadily improving once again. currently, i'm stuck averaging 45 -- probably because i'm too lazy to memorize PLLs.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a problem...my times are very inconsistent. I can get some solves under 30 that are not lucky solves but other times theyre over 35. It doesnt seem like im delaying any time between solves. My problem?


----------



## Aeonstorm (Apr 16, 2009)

Dam, I really want one of those, but my parents will never buy me a super-smooth rubik's cube, cos they think I cube too much already.


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 16, 2009)

I can break sub 20, but its not regular enough, I average about 19 - 20 seconds lol


----------



## krnballerzzz (Apr 17, 2009)

17 seconds for about 1-2 months :\. Then one day i went sub 16.5! It was fun


----------



## Faz (Apr 17, 2009)

17/18 seconds
11.5 seconds (still working)


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> I have a problem...my times are very inconsistent. I can get some solves under 30 that are not lucky solves but other times theyre over 35. It doesnt seem like im delaying any time between solves. My problem?



Work hard an practice*3 and you'll get it eventually.


----------



## Cride5 (May 7, 2009)

40sec avg was a big psychological barrier for me I've been stuck in the 40s for a month!! Finally broke that evil 40s barrier with a 37.25 average of 20. Also broke sub 30 with a 28.66 (non lucky) ... woot 

Lookahead during eoline, F2L, OLL and PLL deffo seems to be helping ATM!


----------



## gpt_kibutz (May 7, 2009)

sub 20
I have been in 20.xx for months!


----------



## eastamazonantidote (May 7, 2009)

The big ones I've encountered are 60 seconds, 40 seconds, and 20 seconds.

After 60 is broken, you just fly through the 50s down to about 45 in less than a week (happened to everyone I've spoken with), but then you get stuck at 40-45 for about 3 weeks. This is the point where your algorithms become second nature, and after breaking that, you fly down to 30.

After that, the speed becomes truly ridiculous to any non-cuber, so of course there will be barriers, but I feel that it was mostly training my eyes to keep up with my fingers, so the "barriers" only lasted a week. At about 20, I hit a WALL.

I've been stuck at 20.xx, just like luisgepeto above me, for months. It hurts, but I've been starting to X-Cross and am working on finishing my OLLs (heh, heh I need to learn the dot cases) as well as doing massive amounts of PLL time attacks and cross solves. I'm sure 15 or 16 is also a big problem.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 7, 2009)

I've basically broken 30 sec now. I just did an average of 4 and got 29.99. lql.


----------



## shelley (May 7, 2009)

What is lql? Shouldn't it be just lq, or lqtm?

My major barriers were at 40, 30, 23-25, 20, 16-17


----------



## jzengg (May 7, 2009)

20 was the biggest barrier. After I passed that, the next few went by very quickly. Now, the barrier is sub 15.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 7, 2009)

lql: laughing quietly loudly


----------



## Haste_cube (May 7, 2009)

1 min for 4 days, and break to 40s, then 35, and now I often get sub 30


----------



## dakimfo137 (May 7, 2009)

im stuck on a barrier, where i cannot break 30....... i average 34-37 and on good ones i get 31s, but i cannot BEAT 30!!!!


----------



## ThatGuy (May 7, 2009)

dakimfo137 said:


> im stuck on a barrier, where i cannot break 30....... i average 34-37 and on good ones i get 31s, but i cannot BEAT 30!!!!


have you watched badmephisto yet?


----------



## dakimfo137 (May 7, 2009)

yeah, that's where i first learned my fridrich. my f2l is getting better. i linger on an almost full pll memorization except for G and N perms, and a 2OLL 90% of the time and a 3OLL 10% of the time...


----------



## ThatGuy (May 7, 2009)

wow. you're exactly like me. No G or N perms, and 2LOLL/3LOLL


----------



## Cride5 (May 7, 2009)

eastamazonantidote said:


> The big ones I've encountered are 60 seconds, 40 seconds, and 20 seconds.
> 
> After 60 is broken, you just fly through the 50s down to about 45 in less than a week (happened to everyone I've spoken with), but then you get stuck at 40-45 for about 3 weeks. This is the point where your algorithms become second nature, and after breaking that, you fly down to 30.
> 
> ...



Deffo agreed with the 60 and 40 barriers!! If I can get into 20.xx avg i'll be happy. I'd imagine that breaking the 20 barrier requires super-fast fingers and/or a super-hardcore set of algs like ZBLL!!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 7, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> eastamazonantidote said:
> 
> 
> > The big ones I've encountered are 60 seconds, 40 seconds, and 20 seconds.
> ...


Uh... no? Why would it? There are people that use 2 look OLL and can average 14 seconds. Of course, being totally comfortable with ZBLL will definitely get you faster, but you can't be serious about your opinion that something as ZBLL is necessary to average sub-20... Nobody in the whole world knows total ZBLL. Nobody. Yet there are 783 people that have an official sub-20 average?


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 7, 2009)

________________

3x3 single: 27.93 avarage ca 40 sec. (2009-05-05)


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 7, 2009)

I've been stuck in the 30-40 area for months


----------



## ManasijV (May 9, 2009)

I dont remember any barriers as such other than 22. Till then there was always more and more to learn which increased my time. After 22 i learnt all OLL's and my times range from 15-20 mostly because i never practice my LL. But after i get a sub 10 F2L I surely will. ( currently ~12 and working pretty hard) Look ahead is the only way you'll improve. so patience is the key.


----------



## Gparker (May 9, 2009)

1:00, 40 seconds, 30( but only for a couple of days, when i was at the 32's or something i just did an average of 300 and i broke 30 ), 25, 22, and now im trying to stay consistantly sub 20


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 10, 2009)

I'm at a new time barrier and it's sub 20. I do feel as if I'm progressing but I've been averaging 20-22 seconds for 2 weeks...


----------



## iggyzizzle (May 10, 2009)

I was stuck around 30-35 for the longest time. One day I said to myself, "this is it. Today I am going to break the 30s barrier."

I did an average of 100 and got 28 or 29 seconds. Best feeling ever. I usually average around 27 now, I get a lot of sub-25s and I had a really good sub-25 streak in which I got my PB average of 5 and my PB average of 12.

I feel my times fluctuate wildly though. Whenever I'm just downright focused, I get many 23-26s, but if I just picked up the cube for the day, my first RA of 5 or 12 will be around 30+.

I currently feel trapped around 26 or 27. I've been here for maybe a week or two. I want to get consistently sub-25, and eventually sub-20. My ultimate goal is to be sub-15 average of 100. I also want to do one of those cool 2x2-4x4 relays sub-1, but that's just dreaming.


----------



## Faz (May 10, 2009)

Sub 11 wasn't that hard


----------



## Enter (May 10, 2009)

the barrier is hard to brake I am now at 28 sec. avg some times when I have a good day I get sub 25 I know all the PLL so the next step is to learn all the OLL
and to improve my F2L


----------



## Haste_cube (May 14, 2009)

hey, I break the 25sec barrier with heise
and now its really hard to break the 15sec barrier


----------



## soccerking813 (May 14, 2009)

I just kinda broke a barrier the other day. I had been stuck at around 40 seconds for almost a week, and then one day it dropped down to 36.


----------



## SnappleXXL (May 14, 2009)

Well I'm at a barrier now of 50. But I hit 60 pretty hard it took a few months to break it.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 14, 2009)

wut? Isn't everyone always stuck at a barrier no matter what time they are at?


----------



## Haste_cube (May 15, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> wut? Isn't everyone always stuck at a barrier no matter what time they are at?



huh? I don't get it.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 15, 2009)

I'm now at 25 time barrier


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 15, 2009)

Haste_cube said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > wut? Isn't everyone always stuck at a barrier no matter what time they are at?
> ...


Everyone is always at a 'barrier'. If I average 15.5 seconds, then my 'time barrier' is 15.5 seconds, until I break 15.5 seconds. All time barriers should be harder to break when they are lower. I don't quite see how some people think that it was harder to break something like a 50 seconds barrier than any barrier less than 50 seconds.


----------



## Cloud_9ine (May 15, 2009)

Well a barrier is pretty much anything that lasts more than a week or so, for instance, I can't seem to break 40 and I've been stuck for about 2 weeks. When I do break it though, that does not mean I'm at a 35 second barrier or anything, it's until your stuck at a point for about a week or more.


----------



## Haste_cube (May 20, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Haste_cube said:
> 
> 
> > Lt-UnReaL said:
> ...



oh, I get it, yes I agree..
now I'm stuck at 15sec, although I break it to 15sec with heise and it was really luck that time, with a lot of skip, like the block building


----------



## iggyzizzle (May 20, 2009)

When I posted 10 days ago, I thought I was stuck at a barrier of 27. That changed very quickly. I think we're all always slowly improving up to a certain point (probably somewhere around sub-11).


----------



## ajmorgan25 (May 20, 2009)

jzengg said:


> 20 was the biggest barrier. After I passed that, the next few went by very quickly. Now, the barrier is sub 15.



I'll have to agree with that. I've been in the 20s forever.


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 20, 2009)

sub 20 average, until I broke that about 5 mintues ago


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 21, 2009)

Last barrier I hit was breaking 30s. I was at about 32-34s avg and was very happy when I broke that. Now my avg is 22.10, and I'm really struggling to break it. I'm pretty sure I've hit a barrier


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 21, 2009)

I'm still at like 30......I can get mid 20s every few solves or so but when I try to time myself doing a avg of 5 or 12 I mess up so badly...


----------



## jodeman2 (May 21, 2009)

for about the last month I've been stuck fairly close to a 50 second average on my overall sessions (I don't know why, but a session to me is 35 solves). My PB of 12 is sitting at 42.55 secs and that has seemed to have been dropping as of late, with my PB single solve being 33.59 (I had one that was 32.?? today but I was using a different timer that might of thrown me off a little bit).

Like I said though I've been stuck at this point now for about a month.


----------

